# Attempted murder of a Massachusetts State Trooper.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

The only information I have is provided below, and from the Massachusetts State Police, my opinion is based just on that, if there are any Troopers on board that would like to provide some insight I would love to hear their take. So that being said I would have shot the suspect. he is going for the Troopers weapon after trying to strangle and beat him to death road side then tries to push him in to oncoming traffic. The Trooper did a great job at weapon retention but he had WAY MORE THEN ENOUGH to use lethal force and his hesitation to do so could have got him killed. Then we all would have had to dawn our mourning bands that have seen the light of day way to often lately.

Suspect Arrested After Violent Assault of Trooper
A State Trooper was violently assaulted by a suspect he pulled over for speeding on Route 24 in Randolph early Saturday morning, but pursued the suspect to Stoughton, where the suspect abandoned his vehicle and fled on foot but was captured by Stoughton Police. During the his assault of the Trooper in an effort to avoid arrest, the male suspect, DEVIN FULLER, 29, of Boston, punched the Trooper in the face and, as the two fought on the ground, pushed the Trooper's head into the pavement and choked him. Once back on their feet, the suspect pushed the Trooper into the middle of the highway, where he was almost struck by a vehicle, and at one point tried unsuccessfully to grab the Trooper's weapon from his holster.
The incident began at 2:27 a.m. on Jan. 30 after the Trooper clocked FULLER driving a purple Dodge Charger 81 mph in a 55 mph zone for at least one mile on Route 93 southbound in Randolph. After following the vehicle onto Route 24 southbound and continuing to observe it travelling at high speeds, the Trooper activated his lights and stopped the Charger. A query determined that FULLER's driver's license had been suspended as a result of an immediate threat notification three days earlier. FULLER repeatedly refused to comply with the Trooper's requests to step out of the car, and the Trooper observed him repeatedly looking down at the center console.
After his repeated requests to FULLER to get out of the car were ignored, the Trooper then attempted to take hold of the suspect's arm and escort him from the vehicle. At that point FULLER punched the Trooper in the face and reached toward the center console. Fearing FULLER could be retrieving a weapon, the Trooper pulled the suspect from the vehicle and the altercation continued outside the car in the breakdown lane. FULLER repeatedly struck the Trooper, then tackled him to the ground and drove his face into the pavement. Throughout the assault the Trooper attempted to control FULLER and stop his assaultive actions.
As the Trooper got back onto his feet, FULLER grabbed him with both arms and drove him 15-20 feet into and across two travel lanes and in front of an oncoming vehicle, the driver of which had to take evasive action and change lanes to avoid hitting the Trooper. At that point the Trooper and suspect again fell to the ground and continued fighting, and FULLER pulled at the Trooper's duty belt and reached for the Trooper's service weapon. The Trooper put both hands on his gun to prevent the suspect from gaining control of it.
The violent struggle ended when an off-duty Trooper travelling in his personal vehicle on Route 24 observed what was occurring and pulled over to help his fellow Trooper. At that point FULLER got back into his vehicle, drove in reverse in the wrong direction about 100 yards at a high rate of speed, then put the car back into forward gear, pulled across two travel lanes with no regard for oncoming traffic, and fled down Route 24 southbound at an estimated speed of 140 mph, weaving across all lanes.
The Trooper, meanwhile, returned to his cruiser and pursued FULLER. The suspect exited Route 24 onto Route 139 in Stoughton. While exiting the ramp, the Trooper observed FULLER drive into an industrial park. Other Troopers responded to assist, including an MSP K9 unit and the off-duty Trooper who had pulled over to help at the site of the assault a few moments earlier. Stoughton Police Officers also responded to assist. The Charger was found abandoned in the rear of the industrial area. The MSP K9 unit and the Trooper who had been assaulted initiated a track of the suspect through a wooded area. While they were tracking FULLER's route of flight through the woods, Stoughton Officers located and apprehended the suspect behind a Hampton Inn & Suites on Page Street.
During an inventory search of FULLER's car, Troopers located a bottle of Hydrocodone pills, a Class C controlled substance; a small amount of marijuana; and three THC edible packets. Also located in the car were plastic bags consistent with packaging and distribution of illegal narcotics.
Troopers took custody of FULLER, who declined medical attention. FULLER was booked at the State Police-Foxborough Barracks on the following charges:
1. Assault with intent to murder;
2. Assault and battery on a police officer;
3. Assault and battery with a dangerous weapon;
4. Failure to stop for police;
5. Negligent operation of a motor vehicle;
6. Reckless operation of a motor vehicle;
7. Resisting arrest;
8. Possession of a Class D narcotic with intent to distribute;
9. Possession of a Class C narcotic with intent to distribute;
10. Operating after license suspension;
11. Speeding; and
12. Disturbing the peace.
FULLER was ordered held on $50,000 cash bail and was transported to Ash Street Jail in New Bedford to be held pending arraignment in Stoughton District Court on Monday.
The Trooper who was assaulted was transported to Milton Hospital, where he was treated for contusions and lacerations to his head and upper body and a lower body injury.
-30-


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Stoughton..... Norfolk County... Stoughton DC... hence the real bail amount. 

Hopefully the Trooper recovers well.


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

Genuinely not looking to MMQB, and I’ll be the first to admit that I don’t know all the facts; this posting is the first time I’ve seen this.
That said, the potential lessons I see here:
-Better to run the plate before lighting the car up
-If you’re in a one man car (like the vast majority of MSP), call for another cruiser before turning the lights on if you have any concerns about the driver/MV you’re stopping 
-If the registered owner comes back suspended, there’s a very good chance the stop could turn into an arrest. Which is enough to wait for backup in and off itself. Immediate threat suspension even more so because it shows a history of recent dangerous behavior.
-There’s safety in numbers. Bring friends to the fight


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Sooty said:


> Stoughton..... Norfolk County... Stoughton DC... hence the real bail amount.


True,
Still ultimately end up all plead down to simple assault and operating after suspension, and a CWOF for later


----------



## WMA7787 (May 4, 2014)

Trooper probably thought “ police reform “


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

It’s ALWAYS more important to ask yourself: “How will this look in the media?” Before taking ANY action to save your life.

Burn that into your memory.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

CCCSD said:


> It's ALWAYS more important to ask yourself: "How will this look in the media?" Before taking ANY action to save your life.
> 
> Burn that into your memory.


Thats why I stopped wearing my external vest, kept my pink breast cancer badges and patches, put Rainbow grips on the P226, hang a small pikachu figure where my baton attached, and top it off with a BLM ballcap (its a Bureau of Land Management) that really looks non-aggressive. Usually by the time you decide to go hands on, everyone is too confused to see it coming


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

mpd61 said:


> Thats why I stopped wearing my external vest, kept my pink breast cancer badges and patches, put Rainbow grips on the P226, hang a small pikachu figure where my baton attached, and top it off with a BLM ballcap (its a Bureau of Land Management) that really looks non-aggressive. Usually by the time you decide to go hands on, everyone is too confused to see it coming


Saber makes a size MK3 personal lube with a ballistic stream.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

RodneyFarva said:


> Saber makes a size MK3 personal lube with a ballistic stream.


But does it come in a pink canister?


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Goose said:


> But does it come in a pink canister?


Its not Pink it's Salmon! and I would defer this question to Hush.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Speedy Recovery? No way, Trooper, take your time and fully heal. Better to be out a long time than THINK you've fully recovered, go back a bit too soon and REALLY mess yourself up. I've been guilty of it myself, you say, "No, I'm good!" but deep down you still feel that ache, you limp slightly, occasional headaches, or what have you, but you keep it to yourself because you don't want to seem like a baby and you're anxious to get back. DO NOT DO IT! 

FULL recovery is the only way to go. Some may call it, Milking it, well, I say it's avoiding a LONGER time out and frankly, is that better?

Full justice be unleashed on Fuller. Fuller-Shit


----------

